# Fraser's October 2009 Trance Mix



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Alright guys

Seems there's a few trance lover's on the board so I thought I'd stick this up. I do abit of dj'ing and put this together today, mostly newish stuff. All feedback, comments etc. welcome.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/6myr30

1. Epica - Moments (Original Mix)
2. Ilya Soloviev & Poshout - Leaving Planet (Original Mix)
3. Steve Allen - So Far From Me (Idecent Noise Remix)
4. Stowers & Young Ocean - (Sly One Vs. Jurrane Remix)
5. Paul Miller & Sasha Dubrovski - Impact (Thomas Coastline Remix)
6. Thomas Coastline - Love Victims (Original Mix)
7. Mark Andrez & Den Rize - Flames (Johan Ekman Remix)
8. Sean Tyas - Rulebook (Bryan Kearney's Out Of The Window Remix)
9. Mix Factory - Take Me Away (Bryan Kearney's Planet Love Makeover)
10. Greg Downey - Grudge Match (Jordan Suckley Remix)
11. Gary Maguire - Standing Still (Original Mix)
12. Carl B. - How Things Could Have Been (Original Mix)
13. Sly One - This Late Stage (Aly & Fila Remix)
14. Neptune Project - Aztec (Aly & Fila Remix)


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice one. Thanks


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks mate. Ill download when i get home later!


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to listen to this but my damned computer won't let me, yieldmanager or some rubbish! Grrr.


----------



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers guys. Want me to upload it somewhere else P200SMD?


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Fraser said:


> Cheers guys. Want me to upload it somewhere else P200SMD?


I'm not too hot on computers sorry Fraser, any advice appreciated though!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

If you want to share some more, you get my vote, mate


----------

